# Photo Tourney - Photographers



## Kornowski

Thought I'd mix it up a little, so lets see photographs of photographers.

tournament involves 11 entries (So there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner. If the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will still only be 10 entries) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the "Off Topic" section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.

Here's mine;


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Hmm... I have no such pictures, as far as I know... damn.

Interesting idea though.


----------



## Geoff

This is a bit confusing, since the photo has to be of us we would need to take a photo of another photographer.  Unless it counts if we use a photo someone took of us...


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1157090 said:
			
		

> This is a bit confusing, since the photo has to be of us we would need to take a photo of another photographer.  Unless it counts if we use a photo someone took of us...



I didn't say it had to be of yourself. Mine isn't a picture of me. 

It's a photograph of a photographer.


----------



## MBGraphics

Im very sorry guys, I dont have any pictures of any photographers other than this one of a friend...a nikon dude :
http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/photos/417253419_jxmHd-L.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/Photographer.jpg

only one i can find ATM 
i know i have/had other somewere will keep looking ???


----------



## Kornowski

Did I pick a bad theme? I thought it was pretty cool! 

EDIT: Nice, Chris!


----------



## 4NGU$

its a good idea but i can find my other pics yet :S 

see what everyone else comes up with ...


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Did I pick a bad theme? I thought it was pretty cool!
> 
> EDIT: Nice, Chris!


Oh no!  It's just a bit difficult.


----------



## speedyink

Damn!  I have an awesome picture for this..except I think it's only on my desktop, which is in the States still!  I'll check my other laptop when I get home tonight, but I might not able to enter this one


----------



## Calibretto

Does this count? 






I'm a photographer. At times....


----------



## speedyink

Lmao, I don't know why but I find that picture really funny


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/WaitingForItsPrey-1.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that'll count Craig!


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, that'll count Craig!



Well that's good, because I don't have any other pictures of photographers.


----------



## speedyink

Mine

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/P1000398.jpg


----------



## Jet

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/userjet2005/IMG_5938.jpg


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/userjet2005/P1080678.jpg



Is that Benjimon? 


Anyway, nice theme Kornowski... too bad I don't have anything... I don't really know any photographers other than myself.


----------



## vroom_skies

I have some that would work, but I can't get it up right now.


----------



## Jet

Hmm. 7 of 11.


----------



## Ben

Jet said:


> Hmm. 7 of 11.



I suppose I should join the crowd too...I'm just too lazy to sort through all of my possible entries.


----------



## 4NGU$

Ben said:


> I suppose I should join the crowd too...I'm just too lazy to sort through all of my possible entries.



oooOOOOOOoooo get you 

all of your possible entries 


I say give it another day and put it up we've run with less than 7 before now


----------



## vroom_skies

Mine:


----------



## Geoff

^ Who took that photo?


----------



## vroom_skies

My mother


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> oooOOOOOOoooo get you
> 
> all of your possible entries



hehe


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> My mother



I'd prefer it if it was your own photograph.

Your Mum could make an account and submit that photograph though is she wants. lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> I'd prefer it if it was your own photograph.



WOMP! 




IDEA! It says photographers... nobody said anything about there having to be a camera in the picture!


----------



## Kornowski

You know what I mean though!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> You know what I mean though!



You know what I mean though!


----------



## Kornowski

lol *face palm*


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## Ben




----------



## WeatherMan

That gets my vote!
lol


----------



## pies

I've got one.
It has antique filter over it for clearing it up it wasn't edit outside of that is that fine?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that'd count!


----------



## pies

Thanks.
You people and your crazy photo tourney ideas.
How many spots are left?


----------



## Calibretto

One moar spot!!!


----------



## Jet

Maybe we should do 11 spots or x days, whichever comes sooner? It's coming up on 7 days.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I can throw it up tomorrow if there isn't any more entries.


----------



## vroom_skies

...slacker...


----------



## TFT

Danny, taken of me in a mirror, if it doesn't fit the theme, no probs

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Recipe004.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> ...slacker...



At least I take my own photographs, lol.



TFT said:


> Danny, taken of me in a mirror, if it doesn't fit the theme, no probs
> 
> http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Recipe004.jpg



That's fine, Dave. I'll throw it up now!


----------



## Irishwhistle

TFT said:


> Danny, taken of me in a mirror, if it doesn't fit the theme, no probs
> 
> http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Recipe004.jpg



Ah! I've got that very same model...


----------



## TFT

Irishwhistle said:


> Ah! I've got that very same model...



Ah, but mines a reverse lettered mirror image camera


----------



## Irishwhistle

TFT said:


> Ah, but mines a reverse lettered mirror image camera



Ah the S5700ME! For mirror edition, of course!


----------

